# ,  / > Alinco >     Alinco DJ-182?

## ABC

Alinco DJ-182   130-174 ?

----------


## ABC

?    .

----------


## MeGaHeRz

3  182-,   .

----------


## sasha555

130-174

----------


## ra3poy

> ,   .

----------


## UN-NS

-      ()     ,     .

----------

